# Dutch Open Rubik's Cube 2009



## Ton (Oct 17, 2009)

Results top 3 saterday

Place	1	Dan Dzoan	Rubik's Cube One Handed: Final	22,37	sec	Average
Place	2	Erik Akkersdijk	Rubik's Cube One Handed: Final	23,61	sec	Average
Place	3	Alejandro Aguado Barahona	Rubik's Cube One Handed: Final	23,81	sec	Average
Place	1	Erik Akkersdijk	6x6 Cube:	3:05,79	min	Average
Place	2	Maarten Smit	6x6 Cube:	4:05,94	min	Average
Place	3	Sébastien Auroux	6x6 Cube:	4:13,94	min	Average
Place	1	Erik Akkersdijk	Rubik's Cube Fewest Moves:	35	moves	
Place	1	Guus Razoux Schultz	Rubik's Cube Fewest Moves:	35	moves	
Place	3	Dan Dzoan	Rubik's Cube Fewest Moves:	38	moves	
Place	3	Maarten Smit	Rubik's Cube Fewest Moves:	38	moves	
Place	1	Gaël Dusser	Magic:Final	1,52	sec	Average
Place	2	Jacco Krijnen	Magic:Final	1,54	sec	Average
Place	3	Fabian Auroux	Magic:Final	1,60	sec	Average
Place	1	Clément Gallet	Master Magic:Final	3,77	sec	Average
Place	2	Jaap Scherphuis	Master Magic:Final	4,62	sec	Average
Place	3	Lars Vandenbergh	Master Magic:Final	4,63	sec	Average
Place	1	Erik Akkersdijk	Megaminx:Final	1:11,41	min	Average
Place	2	Maarten Smit	Megaminx:Final	1:28,64	min	Average
Place	3	Alexander Springhorn	Megaminx:Final	1:48,34	min	Average
Place	1	Maarten Smit	Square 1:Final	24,01	sec	Average
Place	2	Lars Vandenbergh	Square 1:Final	25,54	sec	Average
Place	3	Joris Mühlsteff	Square 1:Final	29,41	sec	Average
Place	1	Erik Akkersdijk	Pyraminx:Final	7,52	sec	Average
Place	2	Maarten Smit	Pyraminx:Final	7,81	sec	Average
Place	3	Charlie Cooper	Pyraminx:Final	8,90	sec	Average
Place	1	Ernesto Fernández Regueira	Clock:	8,72	sec	Average
Place	2	Jacco Krijnen	Clock:	10,74	sec	Average
Place	3	Koen Wermer	Clock:	10,98	sec	Average
Place	1	Maarten Smit	2x2x2 Cube:	4,48	sec	Average
Place	2	Erik Akkersdijk	2x2x2 Cube:	4,49	sec	Average
Place	3	Alejandro Aguado Barahona	2x2x2 Cube:	4,61	sec	Average


----------



## hr.mohr (Oct 17, 2009)

I was just looking for live updates 5 minutes ago. WOW at that clock average, 2nd in the world!


----------



## DavidWoner (Oct 17, 2009)

I have work to do...


----------



## Yes We Can! (Oct 17, 2009)

Thanks for the results!


----------



## Escher (Oct 17, 2009)

At this rate Maarten will be the new Erik...


----------



## rahulkadukar (Oct 18, 2009)

What happened to Rama in OH


----------



## AvGalen (Oct 18, 2009)

Escher said:


> At this rate Maarten will be the new Erik...



No, Mats might be:
His winning average in the finals: 10.61!
1 sub 10 solve, 3 10.xx solves, 1 "slow" solve

Best ever result in a final and second only to Tomasz WR

Erik got second place and Dan got third


----------



## Anthony (Oct 18, 2009)

AvGalen said:


> Escher said:
> 
> 
> > At this rate Maarten will be the new Erik...
> ...



Woah! Congrats Mats.


----------



## Rama (Oct 18, 2009)

rahulkadukar said:


> What happened to Rama in OH



A little thing called a weekend job.


----------



## Ton (Oct 18, 2009)

Result
Rubik's Cube: final
1	Mats Valk 9,91	10,16	14,93	10,83	10,84 ave 10,61
2	Erik Akkersdijk	10,13	12,25	11,90	DNF	10,34 ave 11,50
3	Dan Dzoan 11,84	13,36	10,63	12,15	13,05 ave 12,35


Place	1	Dan Dzoan	Rubik's Cube One Handed: Final	22,37	sec	Average
Place	2	Erik Akkersdijk	Rubik's Cube One Handed: Final	23,61	sec	Average
Place	3	Alejandro Aguado Barahona	Rubik's Cube One Handed: Final	23,81	sec	Average
Place	1	Erik Akkersdijk	4x4 Cube:Combined final	47,52	sec	Average
Place	2	Mats Valk	4x4 Cube:Combined final	55,13	sec	Average
Place	3	Dan Dzoan	4x4 Cube:Combined final	58,84	sec	Average
Place	1	Erik Akkersdijk	5x5 Cube:	1:19,58	min	Average
Place	2	Mats Valk	5x5 Cube:	1:41,47	min	Average
Place	3	Maarten Smit	5x5 Cube:	1:49,63	min	Average
Place	1	Erik Akkersdijk	7x7 Cube:	4:31,24	min	Average
Place	2	Maarten Smit	7x7 Cube:	5:28,36	min	Average
Place	3	Mats Valk	7x7 Cube:	5:28,64	min	Average
Place	1	Erik Akkersdijk	6x6 Cube:	3:05,79	min	Average
Place	2	Maarten Smit	6x6 Cube:	4:05,94	min	Average
Place	3	Sébastien Auroux	6x6 Cube:	4:13,94	min	Average
Place	1	Erik Akkersdijk	Rubik's Cube Fewest Moves:	35	moves	
Place	1	Guus Razoux Schultz	Rubik's Cube Fewest Moves:	35	moves	
Place	3	Dan Dzoan	Rubik's Cube Fewest Moves:	38	moves	
Place	3	Maarten Smit	Rubik's Cube Fewest Moves:	38	moves	
Place	1	Shelley Chang	Rubik 3x3x3 Blindfold:final	1:43,58	min	
Place	2	Erik Akkersdijk	Rubik 3x3x3 Blindfold:final	1:52,19	min	
Place	3	Dror Vomberg	Rubik 3x3x3 Blindfold:final	2:16,80	min	
Place	1	Gaël Dusser	Magic:Final	1,52	sec	Average
Place	2	Jacco Krijnen	Magic:Final	1,54	sec	Average
Place	3	Fabian Auroux	Magic:Final	1,60	sec	Average
Place	1	Clément Gallet	Master Magic:Final	3,77	sec	Average
Place	2	Jaap Scherphuis	Master Magic:Final	4,62	sec	Average
Place	3	Lars Vandenbergh	Master Magic:Final	4,63	sec	Average
Place	1	Erik Akkersdijk	Megaminx:Final	1:11,41	min	Average
Place	2	Maarten Smit	Megaminx:Final	1:28,64	min	Average
Place	3	Alexander Springhorn	Megaminx:Final	1:48,34	min	Average
Place	1	Maarten Smit	Square 1:Final	24,01	sec	Average
Place	2	Lars Vandenbergh	Square 1:Final	25,54	sec	Average
Place	3	Joris Mühlsteff	Square 1:Final	29,41	sec	Average
Place	1	Erik Akkersdijk	Pyraminx:Final	7,52	sec	Average
Place	2	Maarten Smit	Pyraminx:Final	7,81	sec	Average
Place	3	Charlie Cooper	Pyraminx:Final	8,90	sec	Average
Place	1	Ernesto Fernández Regueira	Clock:	8,72	sec	Average
Place	2	Jacco Krijnen	Clock:	10,74	sec	Average
Place	3	Koen Wermer	Clock:	10,98	sec	Average
Place	1	Maarten Smit	2x2x2 Cube:	4,48	sec	Average
Place	2	Erik Akkersdijk	2x2x2 Cube:	4,49	sec	Average
Place	3	Alejandro Aguado Barahona	2x2x2 Cube:	4,61	sec	Average


----------



## Cerberus (Oct 18, 2009)

WOW! awesome average Mats, congratulations on that achievement!
Sorry for Erik but I think like at the WC, he will be OK to be second behind that great average


----------



## MTGjumper (Oct 18, 2009)

Wow at Mats' average


----------



## TobiasDaneels (Oct 18, 2009)

Hi all,

a great competition for me after the dissapointing WC last week.
I had good results in some events but too bad I didn't get a single top 3 rating.
I was close though:
2x 6th (6x6 and 5x5)
1x 5th (2x2)
2x 4th (3x3 and 4x4)

Ha, we'll get it next time.


----------



## guusrs (Oct 18, 2009)

For those who want to give a try to the FMC scramble of this competition: 

R2 D B2 U B2 D B' D' R' U' F' D2 B2 R D L' B' F

I really hard one!
Winning solution was 35 moves bij Erik and me
(posting on request)

Gus


----------



## d4m4s74 (Oct 18, 2009)

I'm happy with my own results, just click the WCA link on the left of this message to see why (it's not great compared to others, but it's great compared to me)

and ja know what's funny? Yesterday my unofficial Personal Record was 24.08 (a month ago too by the way), now my official personal record is 24.08
to the hundredth of a second exact!

also, (if I didn't do it in person, I have a bad memory) congrats Mats


----------



## guusrs (Oct 18, 2009)

Hi,

Did anyone notice Ernö Rubik visited this competition? 
The Dutch Cube Club (NKC) proudly hosted him in Eindhoven as a guest during these Dutch Cube days. NKC is the oldest Cube club in the world founded in 1981 and still alive! 

I shaked hands with Mr Rubik and his lovely daughter and for the first time in my life I had a little talk with him. 

He was visiting the Netherlands to meet puzzle & cube collectors and inventors for his Rubik's exhibition opening in March 2010.

Gus


----------



## prażeodym (Oct 18, 2009)

amazing Mats !!!


----------



## GermanCube (Oct 18, 2009)

The 2x2 results are really funny - just 0.01 seconds difference between place 1 and place 2 !


----------



## SimonWestlund (Oct 18, 2009)

Crazy average Mats! Congrats! You're now #2 in the world


----------



## TMOY (Oct 18, 2009)

guusrs said:


> Hi,
> Did anyone notice Ernö Rubik visited this competition?


SInce he made a public speech today and he was invited to announce the results of the 3^3 top 3 during the winning ceremony too, I guess a lot of people noticed he was there


----------



## d4m4s74 (Oct 18, 2009)

Wait, Erno Rubik was at the dutch open?
So that's why some random guy signed with E Rubik when I asked him for his signature for no apparent reason


----------



## trying-to-speedcube... (Oct 19, 2009)

GermanCube said:


> The 2x2 results are really funny - just 0.01 seconds difference between place 1 and place 2 !


Eh, check the 7x7 2nd and 3rd place.


----------



## Erik (Oct 19, 2009)

guusrs said:


> For those who want to give a try to the FMC scramble of this competition:
> 
> R2 D B2 U B2 D B' D' R' U' F' D2 B2 R D L' B' F
> 
> ...



F' R2 F L2 U' F2 L' U' 2x2 block + preparation 
z2
R' F2 R U L2 U' F to finish F2L minus 1 pair
U' L U L' d R L' U' L U (last pair plus skip preparation)
R2 F' R L' U' L U R' F R LL

Took me a while to finally get a skip, but all in all it was a mediocre FMC. I think I'm the most constant FMC cuber overall ^^ 

Dutch Open 2009 35
32 
39 
31
38
39
34
36
33
The Hague Open 2008 37

No DNF's and no 40+ in more than a year ^^


----------



## trying-to-speedcube... (Oct 19, 2009)

Erik said:


> guusrs said:
> 
> 
> > For those who want to give a try to the FMC scramble of this competition:
> ...


Eh, Netherlands 2008 42 moves. That was 15 november 2008. Almost more than a year


----------



## CharlieCooper (Oct 19, 2009)

I am quite pleased with my results, and as expected this was one of my top 3 competitions.

Personal bests were flowing... got a new 3x3 average, which still doesn't show my ability very well, but it was over 2 seconds better than my previous one and made me 15th in the UK which is better than what it was. I got two new clock NRs after a week of practise, which I am also very happy about even though the average could have been better. The scrambles were nice. I sucked at pyraminx, which really wasn't good. I practised hard for that so I am disappointed.

I got some nice new puzzles, met Meffert and Rubik and saw some old friends as well as making some new ones. One thing I will say is the the new QUBAMI puzzle for which there was a thread in the video gallery, is bloody awesome and only 24 euros. It is a unique challenge and is also really great to turn. I am completely in love with it. I will bring mine to the UK Open if anybody wants to play with it.

Did you know?
Arnaud's house was really at nearly full capacity with 2 french, 1 british, 1 belgian, 1 dutch and 4 americans.
I didn't even get a seat driving to the competition and had to sit on someone else 
Joel Spang is as awesome as everybody says.
Mats is also pretty good, let's be honest.
Lars brought THREE MASSIVE cakes to Arnaud's for his birthday.
There is a big difference between s*** hot and hot s*** according to the americans.
Somebody staying at Arnaud's was a mystery "head squeezer".
Arnaud and I went to Amsterdam today and terrorised the canals with our badass boating skillz.
I wrote a comment in the Anne Frank museum guestbook entirely in Dutch... 
Robin's uncle's flat held a LOT of cubers for dinner last night and that dominoes pizza tastes real different in the Netherlands.
Charlie Sachi and Arnaud all went to the airport twice today, and that despite getting my plane 9 hours AFTER Adam, I am at home writing this and he's probably still hanging out in the sky.
I have a lot of television to catch up on following my absence from the country over past weeks. I have only slept in my bed maybe 4 times since before WC.
Mats mum is awesome also.
Maria is awesome also.
I am actually dutch, I even have an orange "nederlands" t-shirt....
I am sad I won't get to see Sachi again for a long time because she is amazingly cool and does a great mermaid impression.
Lars is actually totally ripped.
We went to the restaurant with the tree. Dan dzoan loves sour cream.
I did TWO SUCCESSFUL blind solves??! Terrible times due to no practice and poor memo but still, two in one comp is amazingly good for me.
I am suffering badly from the "post competition" blues, and will need to wait at least three weeks for my next fix.
Who wants to come to Sweeden Cube Day?
Simon Crawford has a square-1 loving dutch clone.


----------



## cookingfat (Oct 19, 2009)

trying-to-speedcube... said:


> GermanCube said:
> 
> 
> > The 2x2 results are really funny - just 0.01 seconds difference between place 1 and place 2 !
> ...



and master magic 1st and 2nd. Admittedly, 7x7 is more impressively close. 

btw nice dyk, Charlie


----------



## Rama (Oct 19, 2009)

CharlieCooper said:


> I am actually dutch, I even have an orange "nederlands" t-shirt....



Hmm hmm...


----------



## shelley (Oct 20, 2009)

CharlieCooper said:


> Lars brought THREE MASSIVE cakes to Arnaud's for his birthday.



Lies. Those were pies.


----------



## Ron (Oct 20, 2009)

Sorry for sometimes being a bit grumpy.
Dutch Open is difficult to organise with a cube market downstairs.
It has become a habit of some people to always arrive late and hard to find when they need to compete.
We need more discipline!

On the other hand, everyone performed their judging duties very well. So thank you all for making Dutch Open 2009 possible!

Next weekend: Essen Open 2009. That is the HARDEST competition to organise during the day.

Have fun,

Ron
PS 1: I now have a certificate for fastest solve of Dutch Open, with signatures of Mr Rubik (3x3), Mr Meffert (Pyraminx) and Mr. Sebesteny (4x4).
PS 2: Ton is a machine. He never takes a break during a competition. He is also someone you can really build on. Ton rocks!


----------



## trying-to-speedcube... (Oct 20, 2009)

Ron said:


> Next weekend: Essen Open 2009. That is the HARDEST competition to organise during the day.


I'll do my best to help judging and scrambling. I'll also solve as fast as possible, so we don't get behind on schedule (and I can win some V-cubes )


----------



## cubedude7 (Oct 20, 2009)

CharlieCooper said:


> I am quite pleased with my results, and as expected this was one of my top 3 competitions.
> 
> Personal bests were flowing... got a new 3x3 average, which still doesn't show my ability very well, but it was over 2 seconds better than my previous one and made me 15th in the UK which is better than what it was. I got two new clock NRs after a week of practise, which I am also very happy about even though the average could have been better. The scrambles were nice. I sucked at pyraminx, which really wasn't good. I practised hard for that so I am disappointed.
> 
> ...


Hahaha, a square-1 loving Dutch clone, who would that be... (no, it's not Maarten.)
Are you sure Simon is not a clone of me instead of me being a clone of Simon?
However, could you send me a picture of him?


----------



## trying-to-speedcube... (Oct 20, 2009)

Joris, I kept my promise! I beat your 6x6 average with my 7x7 average! 

How can you be a clone of Simon? You're not even fast!


----------



## jazzthief81 (Oct 20, 2009)

Simon Crawford:




Joris Mühlsteff:


----------



## cubedude7 (Oct 20, 2009)

jazzthief81 said:


> Simon Crawford:
> 
> 
> 
> ...


OMG!!! my lost twin brother!
lol, you switched the names 
Hope to see him soon


----------



## trying-to-speedcube... (Oct 20, 2009)

Extra reason for you to get faster at Square-1, Joris!


----------



## cubedude7 (Oct 20, 2009)

trying-to-speedcube... said:


> Joris, I kept my promise! I beat your 6x6 average with my 7x7 average!
> 
> How can you be a clone of Simon? You're not even fast!


**** you with your average!

Buw I have a nice challenge for you:
At next competition (with big cubes) are you going to try to beat my 4x4 avg with 5x5, hmm?

btw have just ordered BLACK Mefferts Megaminx and WHITE Fisher Cube


----------



## trying-to-speedcube... (Oct 20, 2009)

BLACK?????


----------



## cubedude7 (Oct 20, 2009)

dude, there are no white ones!


----------



## DavidCalvo (Oct 20, 2009)

Rama said:


> rahulkadukar said:
> 
> 
> > What happened to Rama in OH
> ...



We call it Hangover in Spain... LOL.


----------



## AvGalen (Oct 20, 2009)

Has anyone ever noticed how the Vatican is basically a country for Christians?

How do you go about making a country like that for cubers?


----------



## Nykjær (Oct 20, 2009)

Are those guy's selling? But i'm not sure if Italy is the place to buy. To hot to sit inside and cube down there... I've tried it, not a fan....


----------



## Kelvin Stott (Oct 21, 2009)

*Feedback on QUBAMI puzzle*



CharlieCooper said:


> I got some nice new puzzles, met Meffert and Rubik and saw some old friends as well as making some new ones. One thing I will say is the the new QUBAMI puzzle for which there was a thread in the video gallery, is bloody awesome and only 24 euros. It is a unique challenge and is also really great to turn. I am completely in love with it. I will bring mine to the UK Open if anybody wants to play with it.


 

Hey Charlie,

It was nice meeting you in Eindhoven. I just saw your post and am really pleased to hear you like the QUBAMI. I brought just 48 along with me to the event because that's all I had time to assemble since the labels arrived on Thursday, just before my flight to Holland on Saturday, so you have one of the first 48 QUBAMI puzzles ever made! I managed to sell all of them on the day, but naturally I'm keen to hear feedback from anybody who bought one. So far I'm pleased to say it has all been quite positive.

Anyway, I hope it keeps you puzzled for a very long time, but do let me know if you ever manage to solve ... I mean scramble it!

And just in case you're interested, you can follow my story of taking the puzzle into production here.

Best regards,
Kelvin

PS - some nice times you got there ;-)


----------



## lilkdub503 (Oct 21, 2009)

AvGalen said:


> Has anyone ever noticed how the Vatican is basically a country for Christians?
> 
> How do you go about making a country like that for cubers?



I know I'm coming out of nowhere, but that wouldn't be so great. It would diminish the excitement of competitions, as it would be a pretty small country. Also, cubing wouldn't be special, and we can't have people (girls)  asking us how we solve it so fast, because everyone knows how you're doing it.


----------



## coolmission (Oct 21, 2009)

lilkdub503 said:


> AvGalen said:
> 
> 
> > Has anyone ever noticed how the Vatican is basically a country for Christians?
> ...



Let's just move everybody out of Luxembourg and give them a few cubes for their inconvenience. The more I think about it, the more I am convinced we could actually pull this off 

Also....

Did you know that...

... I already miss all of you guys!? (it's been 3 days, I know...)
... I should not be allowed to solve cubes ending in -minx?
... some people were too busy cubing to listen to Mr Rubik's speech, which really saddens me?
... I finally got around to talking to Georges Helm, which I've wanted to do for a long time now ?
... everybody that stayed at Arnaud... errr... Joey's house was extremely well dressed (go go Dan )?
... 2 x double-parity sux?
... Rama has a slight obsession with my last name ?
... there are some weird people running around in Eindhoven (mainly train station)?
... I hugged a car?
... the same car rolled over my backpack and crushed my sandwiches ?
... Arnaud probably has a special 'friends'-fund so he can give money to strangers to see if they will eventually give it back and prove to be real friends (unproven theory!) ?
... some people told me they would show up, but never did ?
... cool whip?
... Charlie can make you laugh just by looking at you ?

Ok I'm all out of DYK atm 

Enjoy

EDIT; A huge Thank You to Ron, Ton and all those who made Dutch Open 2009 possible and helped out! It was a great experience!


----------



## CharlieCooper (Oct 21, 2009)

Kelvin Stott said:


> CharlieCooper said:
> 
> 
> > I got some nice new puzzles, met Meffert and Rubik and saw some old friends as well as making some new ones. One thing I will say is the the new QUBAMI puzzle for which there was a thread in the video gallery, is bloody awesome and only 24 euros. It is a unique challenge and is also really great to turn. I am completely in love with it. I will bring mine to the UK Open if anybody wants to play with it.
> ...



Hey Kelvin,

You'll be pleased to hear that I am now absolutely obsessed with QUBAMI. I have sub 30s solves for the colours! It's also broken in quite well now and turns even better. I've taken it everywhere with me and is a great puzzle. Even though when you've solved it everyone thinks it's just messed up and can't understand why you're so happy...


----------



## AvGalen (Oct 21, 2009)

coolmission said:


> ... Arnaud probably has a special 'friends'-fund so he can give money to strangers to see if they will eventually give it back and prove to be real friends (unproven theory!) ?


Here is the idea:
1. Offer a stranger money and tell him you will become friends if he returns it

This is why it should work:
- Everyone likes getting money, but knows that giving is better than receiving
- Being in debt to eachother, even for a short period, should create a bond
- Weird memories are lasting memories, which are a big plus in a friendship
- The bigger the amount of money you offer, the bigger the trust you show and thus the bigger your friendship will be

This is why it might not always work:
- Returning the money is optional and some people just take the money. The only thing you would lose in this situation is some money. You should be glad that such a person isn't your friend anyway 

I wish everyone the best of lucking bribing new friends 


Also: Qubami rules!


----------



## trying-to-speedcube... (Oct 21, 2009)

Did you know...
- Joel was too grumpy and tired to say 999999999 in Luxembourgish on Saturday, and then forgot saying it fast on Sunday?
- That I will extend this list as soon as I come back?


----------



## coolmission (Oct 21, 2009)

trying-to-speedcube... said:


> Did you know...
> - Joel was too grumpy and tired to say 999999999 in Luxembourgish on Saturday, and then forgot saying it fast on Sunday?
> - That I will extend this list as soon as I come back?



Yes, I actually did know that. And I apologize to everyone if I was grumpy on Saturday; I was as sleep-deprived.


----------

